# Vw Motorsport roof rack



## born2fly (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey all, I have the vw motorsports roof rack for my mk5 jetta (same as these - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5619698-VW-Base-bars-(-roof-bars-)-for-sale) but I can't seem to find accessories to fit it. They're really thick, so normal Thule or other systems don't really fit. Anyone know where to get accessories that fit it? Like bike rack or ski rack? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

This thread should actually be in the MKV forum. 

The roof racks for the MKIVs had the same issue. You really cannot find as many rack accessories as if you were to have purchased an aftermarket Thule rack. I had trouble finding a few things for the rack for my MKIV GLI and just gave up. I picked up the bike carriers only after finding a set on eBay for around $200. Those alone are about $180 each new and available new only from the dealerships. I did find kayak holders from Thule that fit and bought those.


----------



## vfanelli (Oct 18, 2012)

Ecs Tuning has a good amount of accesories including bike racks, snowboard attachments, and kayak attachments. I have an OEM rack for my MkIV and the accessories fit fine. Look on there and they should have what you are looking for. GL:thumbup:


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

born2fly said:


> Hey all, I have the vw motorsports roof rack for my mk5 jetta (same as these - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5619698-VW-Base-bars-(-roof-bars-)-for-sale) but I can't seem to find accessories to fit it. They're really thick, so normal Thule or other systems don't really fit. Anyone know where to get accessories that fit it? Like bike rack or ski rack?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 1. Not really sure why you're referring to it as a VW Motorsports rack? It's a standard VW Accesories/Votex/Driver Gear product.

2. All of the accesory carriers you could want for those base bars are available from VW - check with any dealer, go to vw.com, ECS (as mentioned above) and other VW aftermarket or dealer e-commerce sites offer them. There are two ski/snowboard carrier, to for bikes, one for kayak, a luggage carrier, etc.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

You don't want accessories that go around the bars, you want things that slot into the T-slot. 

Check out RockyMounts. Or just about anyone else. Look for parts listed to fit euro oem racks (BMW/VW/Volvo/etc.).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

born2fly said:


> Hey all, I have the vw motorsports roof rack for my mk5 jetta (same as these - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5619698-VW-Base-bars-(-roof-bars-)-for-sale) but I can't seem to find accessories to fit it. They're really thick, so normal Thule or other systems don't really fit. Anyone know where to get accessories that fit it? Like bike rack or ski rack?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 Thule has accessories that fit, but you'll also have to buy the "Xdapt" kit. 

Examples: 
Ski 
92725 Flat Top plus Xadapt2 kit (for the T-slot bolts), but you'll have to source your own wing nuts 

Bike: 
Sidearm (upright) 594XT plus Xadapt3 kit (front mount is attached to T-slot) 
Echelon (fork mount) or Prologue or Peleton plus Xadapt9 kit 


On the Yakima front.... Whispbars-specific stuff. 

Ski: 
Whispbar WB300 

Rockymounts has the Euro Pitchfork (which is a fork mount) that uses the T-slots for the front mount.


----------

